# Crowded Piping - How to change out this fitting?



## Jobu (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm trying to convert a zone from rotors to sprays and have come across some pipework I cannot figure out how to work with. I've included an image showing they layout.

I was going to replace the swing joint (3/4" x 3/4") with one that ends in 1/2 threads that mate to a spray (3/4" x 1/2"). But it's so close to other pipes passing by I don't see how it can be rotated to unscrew the threads connecting to the in ground PVC pipe.

Any suggestion for getting that work done?

My "best" thoughts so far:
* Dig up a few feet of the pipe so I can flex it away from its neighbors.
* Buy a 3/4" FPT x 1/2" MPT adapter and use the swing joint already in place

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

-The pvc and fitting are going to be glued together, so you'll have to cut that if you're going to change it around. 
-Dig about 1' back on the side of the white pipe (pvc) and cut the pvc right behind the white coupling. 
-Unscrew and replace swing joint
-Cut and couple/reattach the pvc with glue as needed to fit


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

One option is to break/cut off the swing joint to where you can twist it off with a wrench. Then replace the 3/4 fitting with one that has a barbed end, and put a 1/2 fitting with a barbed end on your spray body. Then use funny pipe to connect the two.


----------



## Jobu (Nov 24, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> -The pvc and fitting are going to be glued together, so you'll have to cut that if you're going to change it around.
> -Dig about 1' back on the side of the white pipe (pvc) and cut the pvc right behind the white coupling.
> -Unscrew and replace swing joint
> -Cut and couple/reattach the pvc with glue as needed to fit


Thanks!

So if I free up about a foot of pipe, it will have enough flex for me to be able to have room to attach a new coupling?

About how far back would I have to dig to flex the pipe far enough away from other to be able to unscrew swing joint without cutting pipe?


----------



## Jobu (Nov 24, 2019)

Ge0rdi3brit said:


> One option is to break/cut off the swing joint to where you can twist it off with a wrench. Then replace the 3/4 fitting with one that has a barbed end, and put a 1/2 fitting with a barbed end on your spray body. Then use funny pipe to connect the two.


Interesting. I might try that.


----------

